# Tsunade Bikini Wallpaper! <3



## Reaver Reload (Feb 8, 2006)

Because I love Tsunade so much, I decided to do another fanart of her, this time on the beach in a bikini. So beautiful. (I think I have an unhealthy obsession. But anyway...)

[KnKF-Doremi]Kasimasi ~Girl Meets Girl~ - 03 [8250FD10].avi 

Comments + feedback appreciated
<3


----------



## Sakura (Feb 8, 2006)

oh wow. 
thats simple and good.

if i were a guy, id use it.


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

Reaver Reload said:
			
		

> Because I love Tsunade so much, I decided to do another fanart of her, this time on the beach in a bikini. So beautiful. (I think I have an unhealthy obsession. But anyway...)
> 
> [KnKF-Doremi]Kasimasi ~Girl Meets Girl~ - 03 [8250FD10].avi
> 
> ...



Thats pretty good! *saves* 

I knew I had one similar and I found it! You can use it if you wish. 

[KnKF-Doremi]Kasimasi ~Girl Meets Girl~ - 03 [8250FD10].avi 

Although if this counts as inappropriate then...


----------



## batanga (Feb 8, 2006)

That´s pretty hot 

Shading a bit too soft, though.



@martial - that´s great!!


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> That?s pretty hot
> 
> Shading a bit too soft, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Its not too "much" is it? (I'm new and I don't want to break any rules already )


----------



## batanga (Feb 8, 2006)

I´m not sure if that´s too much, probably not, it doesn´t show anything too wild (too bad...).


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> I?m not sure if that?s too much, probably not, it doesn?t show anything too wild (too bad...).



Yeah, too bad. Not that I don't have any like that though!


----------



## Dommy (Feb 8, 2006)

The pictures are hot.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2006)

a great wallpaper.   the heart design is... hmmm.  but the rest great


----------



## Gene (Feb 8, 2006)

Very hott. Everything is great except for the design of the bikini. I don't like it too much.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang, that's a nice wall. Not bad at all.


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 8, 2006)

looks nice....especially her face...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 8, 2006)

Now that's quite the eye popping picture .


----------



## Hinano (Feb 8, 2006)

The drawing's really good but the pattern you picked for her bathing suit makes me feel like she's a model for some kind of Valentine's Day underwear, which depending how you look at it may be a good or bad thing xD;


----------



## xeno (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the coloring. I can't seem to get mine as polished. I just need more practice. Very well done though


----------



## Blood Raven (Feb 9, 2006)

The picture looks hot, is well drawn and nicely colored. The only thing I don't like is that her bikini is white with red hearts. It really does not look like something you would have on a beach


----------



## Gama_Sennin (Mar 1, 2006)

The ninja of Konoha agree, this is a smexy wallpaper!


----------



## starsun (Mar 1, 2006)

Amagad, looks great!


----------



## zizou (Mar 1, 2006)

It's really good, but the bikini is too big


----------



## MOTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Awesome coloring. Good job! She looks so hot in that wallie. 

Don't really like the bikini though...


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Mar 3, 2006)

That's realy hot pose she got there,though too many heart shapes...
and the japanies one is realy cool! do you happen to have the link to the original site?


----------



## Railith (Mar 3, 2006)

Both of those are well done wallpapers, AND HOT!


----------

